# cruze cold air intake ?



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

K&n on my 2012, it's the same for the 13's. It's recommended to take the air straightener form the oe air box and put in the k&n to cut down on turbulence across the maf. I only got 1 cel from mine and it showed on a 8 hr trip after about 6 hrs of driving. It was for the maf. Cleared and it never came back.


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

I went with the ZZP and I think its the cheapest out of the three. 209$ from BNR.

No heat shield or nothing but it is the most audible for the blowoff as its really a SRI. Well worth the money


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

InJen is the only Cold Air Intake made for the Cruze. The others are Warm Air (or Short Ram) Intakes.
Stay with a major brand (InJen, K&N, ZZP, or CXR) and you should be fine. If you get the K&N I would recommend changing the filter to a dry type.


----------



## White eco (Aug 2, 2012)

I went with the k&n short ram on my 12. Made the bpv sound loud and a noticeable amout of power. Hit 50 mpg highway with it.


----------



## 11LTZ (Jun 26, 2014)

To those who put SRIs on an automatic: how much of an increase on BPV noise did you notice? Can you hear it in regular driving or just under a lot of throttle? I really want to hear some turbo noise but don't want to waste $300.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't know, but since congress passed a clean air act, do we really need an air cleaner?

LOL, just asking.


----------



## cicatrice (Oct 27, 2014)

Dragonsys said:


> InJen is the only Cold Air Intake made for the Cruze. The others are Warm Air (or Short Ram) Intakes.
> Stay with a major brand (InJen, K&N, ZZP, or CXR) and you should be fine. If you get the K&N I would recommend changing the filter to a dry type.


Could you please elaborate on why a dry filter would be preferable?


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

11LTZ said:


> To those who put SRIs on an automatic: how much of an increase on BPV noise did you notice? Can you hear it in regular driving or just under a lot of throttle? I really want to hear some turbo noise but don't want to waste $300.


You will hear the difference for sure. Before I went with the tune, if I let off the gas at around ~2500rpm I can hear the blow off nicely. 

In addition, the turbo spool noise would be audible as well when the boost is building

Assuming you don't have music blasting in the car lol.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

cicatrice said:


> Could you please elaborate on why a dry filter would be preferable?


Oil on the MAF can set a code, along with a rough running engine.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

NickD said:


> Oil on the MAF can set a code, along with a rough running engine.


That, and also the fact that K&N filters are worse than the OEM filters at actually filtering.


----------



## CruzeHyatt13 (Jan 14, 2015)

Has anybody had any turbo problems with the addition of any of the air intakes ?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, if in the aftermarket business, can play all you want with either the air cleaner or the exhaust from the cat back. Anything in the middle would end up in stiff fines from the EPA.

And about the only changes you may note is more noise. Don't know about you, one reason wife and I chose the Cruze from all the competition we test drove. The Cruze was the quietest vehicle, we liked that. And have no urge to mess this up. We don't have to shout at each other when on long drives. Just have a normal speaking voice conversation.


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

CAI or SRI, the Cruze is intercooled, so it doesn't matter as long as you are moving. In both setups, your intake temp will be 3-6* warmer than ambient temperature thanks to the intercooler.


----------



## CruzeBop (Mar 17, 2011)

NickD said:


> Ha, if in the aftermarket business, can play all you want with either the air cleaner or the exhaust from the cat back. Anything in the middle would end up in stiff fines from the EPA.
> 
> And about the only changes you may note is more noise. Don't know about you, one reason wife and I chose the Cruze from all the competition we test drove. The Cruze was the quietest vehicle, we liked that. And have no urge to mess this up. We don't have to shout at each other when on long drives. Just have a normal speaking voice conversation.


On the opposite scale, friend's sound system is so loud, no one ever talks in his car.

We sms.


Sent from iPhone


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

cruzebop said:


> we sms.


lmao


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Others have more experience with intakes as I only have had my cruze for about 5 months. I have an injen and started with SRI. Everything seemed to be working fine possibly because I wedged an aluminum honeycomb straightener in the pipe. Wife complained of the BOV noise but lived with it. I just decided to switch to CAI and we both liked that the BOV noise has lessened. Does the intake help? I don't know. But it looks nice and the idea of it sounds cool. I guess as long as the butt dyno picks up results, I'll be good.


----------

